

Ask HN: What IOS apps do you love / did you make? - Jonovono

Hey! Just got an iPhone after having a non smart phone for several years.<p>I&#x27;m looking for any apps you use and love, or ones you made. Preferably ones that I would not find on a &#x27;top 10 iPhone apps&#x27; list.<p>Thanks.
======
7402
I wrote this little app (Address Booklet & Cards) because I wanted to print
out a subset of my iOS contacts in a miniature paginated booklet to carry as a
backup in my wallet:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/address-booklet-
cards/id6832...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/address-booklet-
cards/id683294820?mt=8)

------
zachlatta
We built an arcade football game for mobile devices. We're working hard
getting online multiplayer integrated for our next update.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/football-
heroes/id543009156](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/football-
heroes/id543009156)

Would love to know what everyone thinks of it!

------
callmeed
If you like sports, I made a sports trivia app

[http://playhattrick.com](http://playhattrick.com)

We have been getting some slow and steady usage despite being overshadowed by
QuizUp which launched a week after us (also a great game)

------
chriswhizz
We built a new way to learn to read and write Chinese:

[http://whizzlearning.com](http://whizzlearning.com)

Would love people's thoughts as we are currently building the next version.

~~~
alexgaribay
That looks really awesome. Maybe you could fork it and do a Japanese version
that focuses mainly on kanji (assuming you have the resources/knowledge of
Japanese). There would be a lot of similarities between the two.

------
mildavw
Made this one for my wife who is a wedding planner:

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bar-
stocker/id433201093](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/bar-stocker/id433201093)

------
ScottWhigham
Strategery was made by someone here years ago - still my favorite iOS game.

